# Best fat burning exercise????



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what the best fat-burning method is please???

a. Interval training for 30mins

or

b. Static exercise for longer keeping heart rate at 65% (fat burning rate)

I am trying to get rid of stubborn fat around my waist/bum/thighs before I change over to weight training to build up muscle. I haven't much to lose but for the last 6 weeks feel like I've been living in the gym doing low intensity cardio for eternity now!!

Can anyone help?

Thanks

Kaz :confused1:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks 'caramel' - decided to do a mixture of the 2 a Interval gets the heart pumping!!

Are you training for anything in particular or just to keep fit and healthy?

x


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Kazb74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the best fat-burning method is please???
> 
> ...


a combination of both, HIIT is good but will drain you if done all the time, so intersperse sessions with some lower level sessions

do the weight trainign right from the start as this in the long run will also aid weight loss


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Doing cardio for 40mins twice a day is a complete waste of time..... ( unless your stepping on stage)

But just to "look" decent and be fit i'm sorry but your knowledge of nutrition and correct training protocol must be terrible


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kazb74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the best fat-burning method is please???
> 
> ...


Your last sentence says it all.

The body will adapt to anything you make it do. Your body has adapted to make the low intensity cardio eaiser thus burning less and less calories....

Your need some metabolic work or sprint intervals to get your body burning fat for fuel again.

You also say it's stubborn fat.. Have you been dieting and training HARD for several months with NO improvement?

If so then it could be "stubborn fat" which is often a problem with women.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Doing cardio for 40mins twice a day is a complete waste of time..... ( unless your stepping on stage)
> 
> But just to "look" decent and be fit i'm sorry but your knowledge of nutrition and correct training protocol must be terrible


Can you follow that up with some options/advice? Be helpful..


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

b is the least catabolic


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

maybe a small drop in carb's might do the trick,try drinking lot's of green tea.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dont have much time right now but for a start.

Low intensity does nothing for the metabolic rate or to burn "fat" is burns calories and after a short while the body will adapt to burn less and less over time making this choice worthless or you would need to do more and more....

High intensity cardio does increase the metabolic rate and burns fat due to EPOC .. it may not burn fat whilst performing it but it's not always aboout the "immediate" effects..

That's not to say low intensity steady state is no good, because it's a tool in the toolbox and can have a place....

If someone is dieting in a strict calorie defict and is training hard( weights) doing sprints and the like may interfer with there recovery process..

Most BB do and advise all this "fasted" LISS cardio because it's what everyone does... that doesn't mean its correct .

Does it work?? yes !

Is it the best way?? NO!!!

An average joe performing excsessive cardio is a waste of time and could cause more harm than good ( more so with women)

Diet should be able to take "most" to a good level of leaness...

Somebody with ittle development( muscle) also would 100% burn that muscle off quickly AGAIN resulting in a lower metabolic rate....

Also some studys have been done that doing "excessive" cardio with a absolute calorie defict can cause the body to STORE fat not burn it...

Also read some of lyle mcdonalds stuff on how tons of LISS cardio can cause "women" to store bodyfat in the glute/quad/oblique area... ( although i "hate" mr.mcdonald)

It's some interesting stuff...

I'll comment more when i have more time.

Hope that helps for now


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

IMO the most effective exercise for burning bodyfat is power walking. It can be done outside, or on a treadmill on slight incline, and I'd say keep heart rate about 120BPM max. It can get boring though, so have your ipod/mp3 player to help you get through it.

It is effective only for longer durations e.g. at least 30min, preferably 45min, as the body relies more and more on fat as the duration increases. Also, it will not cause as much muscle catabolism as HIIT, which I think is inappropriate for muscular people who wish to keep their muscle.

Also, I think that with any form of exercise, you should perform it in the optimum hormonal and nutritional environment based on the goal you have. This is why I try to power walk first thing in the morning/afternoon (whenever i get myself out of bed) before eating. Insulin is low so lipolysis can proceed efficiently. Also, low intensity exercise should not place too much of a gluconeogenic demand on your body (vs HIIT) so it helps to spare aminos in muscle.

Use of thermogenic/lipolytic agents taken at least 30min before the cardio can help to release a lot more fatty acids which you will subsequently burn during the exercise. Once oxidised, they are truly gone

Good luck on your quest for leanness


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rambo55 said:


> Dont have much time right now but for a start.
> 
> *Low intensity does nothing for the metabolic rate or to burn "fat" is burns calories and after a short while the body will adapt to burn less and less over time making this choice worthless or you would need to do more and more....*


WOW is this so??? so i have been wasting my time and everyone i coaches time if only i had spoken to you earlier......

HIT does work and works well but to say low intensiy does nothing for the metabolic rate and burning fat is wrong and that is FACT.....

i have read a few of the posts you have made on this thread and to be fair i understand the meaning behind your replies well apart from this one above and the one where you say doing 40min twice a day is a waste if not stepping onstage........

but in all the critique you give concerning diet you do not actually give that much in the way of advice?? why not?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kazb74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the best fat-burning method is please???
> 
> ...


KAZ.....the word best cannot be simplified into one answer i am afraid as it does depend on a few factors

Time of cardio

Calories eaten

Body type

Metabolism

can you give us a run down of your daily diet so we can advise better as sometimes eating to little and doing alot of cardio can slow the metabolism down....


----------



## calvindoyle (Apr 8, 2010)

The best fat burning exercise is swimming. If you do exercise early in the morning without eating anything then you can see the difference within 3 weeks.


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> WOW is this so??? so i have been wasting my time and everyone i coaches time if only i had spoken to you earlier......
> 
> HIT does work and works well but to say low intensiy does nothing for the metabolic rate and burning fat is wrong and that is FACT.....
> 
> ...


Because hes talking rubbish...doesnt actually know?

its posts like these that are confusing to us newbies the op asked a simple question and got a long winded complicated answer which if we understood we wouldnt be asking... :cursing:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

calvindoyle said:


> The best fat burning exercise is swimming. If you do exercise early in the morning without eating anything then you can see the difference within 3 weeks.


What a load of tosh

1) It's not weight bearing

2) Try maintaining a steady-state HR for 40 minutes while swimming, it won't happen


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> What a load of tosh
> 
> 1) It's not weight bearing
> 
> ...


I don't see why not. Can you not just do a steady breast stroke for 40 mins? Why would that be different to a quick walk or a slow steady jog?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

PScarb can probably explain the importance of weight-bearing exercise when cutting better than i can. You won't see a fat swimmer because;

a) Competitive training is done several times a day at a high HR/lactate threshold

B) Try getting fat when you're doing 2 intense swim workouts per day, everyday! Just have a look at what Michael Phelps eats in a day and he's about 14 stone at 6ft4.

IMO it's unlikely to be able to maintain a HR around 120-130 for 40 minutes as it's less rhythmical than something like walking.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> PScarb can probably explain the importance of weight-bearing exercise when cutting better than i can. You won't see a fat swimmer because;
> 
> a) Competitive training is done several times a day at a high HR/lactate threshold
> 
> ...


Understand this bit, but unless you swim like Eric the Eel you should be able to keep some sort of rhythm!!!! :lol: Point taken though!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

:lol:

What i'm trying to get at is that for the purpose of fat burning exercise, chances are swimming will be too high an intensity and just tap into carb stores over fat reserves unless you're going at it like a snail.

Walking wins for most.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Walking, now your talking my kinda cardio!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Right, just to throw some science in to give you something to think about-

Low intensit cardio can burn more fat whilst actually doing it.

Studies have shown fat burning IS NOT reduced when drinking glucose (CARBS) whislt doing low intensity cardio in TRAINED individuals.

Over 24 hours HIIT training has shown to burn more fat through EPOC.

Over a period of weeks HIIT training has shown upto 9 times more fat burning than steady state cardio and incresases in HADH within muscle cells demonstrate higher fat oxidisation as a result over endurance cardio.

Taking in carbs pre exercise has shown to increase performance WITHOUT reducing fat oxidisation.

There are many ways to skin a cat. What works and is most common is often not supported through science 

M


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

There's always one aint there!!!!! 

Just when i thought i'd found out that walking was the cardio for me, you have to go and spoil it you big brain box! :lol:

So in terms of burning fat but also making sure muscle isn't broken down what would you say?

I'm not fat so don't need to shift a lot of it, but want to get as lean as poss without losing muscle, which i also don't have too much of!!!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rosko said:


> There's always one aint there!!!!!
> 
> Just when i thought i'd found out that walking was the cardio for me, you have to go and spoil it you big brain box! :lol:
> 
> ...


Well I think the thing to remember is if you like doing a certain thing, and it works well for you then don't change it!

Aside from bodybuilders, the leanest athletes tend to do alot of high intensity work and tend to eat a fair few carbs.

There isn't really much sensible argument for anyone other than those carrying alot of excess muscle to avoid HIIT because it's benefits seem to be greater.

One more consideration though, benefits have been though to reduce after a few weeks, so you could cycle through 4 weeks of HIIT and then 4 weeks moderate cardio and possibly get greater gains. But that's just a thought.

M


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh bo!!ox! Looks like i'll have to actually put some effort in then!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rosko said:


> Oh bo!!ox! Looks like i'll have to actually put some effort in then!


That's the answer 

Either way of doing it I'm afraid it's Effort = Results!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I never have seen much from low intensity cardio even at 3 hours per day.

Past 8 weeks i do step mill for 30 minutes at 88 steps per minute twice per day, unsure of heart rate but this is harder for to complete than any other exercise in the gym and i have been getting leaner and losing no size. I do this while drinking bcaa's.

Best fat burning exercise is simple it involves chewing instead of chewing on the cheese cake opt for broccoli.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

last year i did low intensity incline walking for cardio. this year i am keeing my heart rate at 140-150bpm and i have noticed much more from this than i did the low intensity last year. yes its harder work but i havnt really lost any muscle but a good bit of fat


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Fcuking hell, 3 hours a day?!!! Get a job and stop being a time wasting student!!! 

Glad you joined in actually mate. Was gonna start a thread about it but since your here..........

Reading in one of the threads and you saying about low carbs no problem as long as good fats are high and all. I just can't get my head around it, not the fact so much, more the application of it.

Is it literally a case of fish ols caps, olive oil on salads? It must be sh!tloads of the stuff! What other good fat options are there?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Fcuking hell, 3 hours a day?!!! Get a job and stop being a time wasting student!!!
> 
> Glad you joined in actually mate. Was gonna start a thread about it but since your here..........
> 
> ...


I have a job mate, it is amazing what you can get done when you put your mind to it......getting off the sofa is a good start

Honestly mate i am not going to give advice any more on these things because i realized my body is just different to most of yours. I have been on zero carbs and sub 15 grams fat with 420 protein per day for about 5 days now and gained some muscle and lost some fat weight stayed the same.

Experiment keep a log how you look and feel and go from there.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have a job mate, it is amazing what you can get done when you put your mind to it......getting off the sofa is a good start
> 
> But its so hard!!!
> 
> ...


Fair do's! I'm gonna try a bit, been thinking about it for a while so fcuk it, lets suck it and see!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Fair do's! I'm gonna try a bit, been thinking about it for a while so fcuk it, lets suck it and see!


Gotta experiment mate.

Look at the worlds best "gurus" they still don't always get their boys into the best possible shape.

If you bloat easy and gain fat pretty easy switching a fair share of calories from your carbs to fats is nearly always a good move.

Also some carbs don't agree with every one you just have to slowly experiment. This is the problem with the "eat whatever diet" you can never learn what is causing what to happen within your body.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Right, just to throw some science in to give you something to think about-
> 
> Low intensit cardio can burn more fat whilst actually doing it.
> 
> ...


Great points there Martin. :thumbup1:

IMO both steady state and HIIT have advantages - steady state burns fat aerobically, but isn't intense enough to burn glycogen significantly. The advantage here is that a high percentage of calories burned will be from fat, the disadvantage is that the EPOC of such workouts is minimal, and your metabolism while raised for a short while isn't significantly. A secondary advantage lies in fitness levels (or lack of) - aerobic exercise can be very easy going if you want it or need it to be and so is quite suitable for someone relatively unfit who needs to build up fitness before approaching anything too tough.

For HIIT you burn calories both aerobically and anaerobically. The additional use of glycogen to fat as a fuel allows you to do more work in equal or less time and burn more total calories. Even though a smaller percentage of those burned come from bodyfat, you should burn more total fat calories over time and in total. The secondary advantage is EPOC - following steady state exercise you remain in a state of accelerated calorie burning for much longer, often over 24 hours from a single session. The disadvantage is that HIIT can take as much out of you as a hard weights session, and is not something you can just tack on to another workout or do everyday... not if you don't want to risk losing performance with weights.


----------



## Deebowdap (Mar 22, 2010)

Courtesy of http://www.BeyondSixPackAbs. com. register, there are some great fat burning workouts on this site.

Perform all 10 exercises back to back for the suggested

time period with 10 second rest periods in between for

3 rounds. No equipment required and can be done in your living room

I recommend this amount of time for the rest periods:

Round 1: 10 seconds

Round 2: 15 seconds

Round 3: 20 seconds

1. Pushup

2. Jump Squat

3. Mountain Climbers

4. Forward Lunges

6. Chair Dip

6. Standard plank

7. Side lank (left)

8. Side plank (right)

9. Bodyweight Squat

10. Burpees


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

get rid of it the same way you got rid of the other fat by diet and exercise. i would try a week at maintenance calories to kick start your metabolism. i think you just need to be patient tho as the last few pounds are always hard. keep at it !


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Great points there Martin. :thumbup1:
> 
> IMO both steady state and HIIT have advantages - steady state burns fat aerobically, but isn't intense enough to burn glycogen significantly. The advantage here is that a high percentage of calories burned will be from fat, the disadvantage is that the EPOC of such workouts is minimal, and your metabolism while raised for a short while isn't significantly. A secondary advantage lies in fitness levels (or lack of) - aerobic exercise can be very easy going if you want it or need it to be and so is quite suitable for someone relatively unfit who needs to build up fitness before approaching anything too tough.
> 
> For HIIT you burn calories both aerobically and anaerobically. The additional use of glycogen to fat as a fuel allows you to do more work in equal or less time and burn more total calories. Even though a smaller percentage of those burned come from bodyfat, you should burn more total fat calories over time and in total. The secondary advantage is EPOC - following steady state exercise you remain in a state of accelerated calorie burning for much longer, often over 24 hours from a single session. The disadvantage is that HIIT can take as much out of you as a hard weights session, and is not something you can just tack on to another workout or do everyday... not if you don't want to risk losing performance with weights.


Nice post. When on a ketogenic diet, whereby glycogen is depleted as much as possible, would HIIT have diminished fat burning effects? I would much rather do HIIT cardio workouts as part of my cut as my time is fairly limited at the moment, but not if it sacrifices quality of fat-burning on a ketogenic diet. How does the body being in ketosis affect the results of HIIT?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

calvindoyle said:


> The best fat burning exercise is swimming. If you do exercise early in the morning without eating anything then you can see the difference within 3 weeks.


no sorry this is not true, the average person who swims do not maintain a constant heart rate or effort it is good for overall exercise for the body but not for fat burning....for those that say you never see a fat swimmer this is true but then the competitive swimmers train for 3-6hrs a day 7 days a week now you try that see how long you last 



martin brown said:


> Right, just to throw some science in to give you something to think about-
> 
> Low intensity cardio can burn more fat whilst actually doing it.
> 
> ...


nice post Martin as usual mate....unfortunately science does not always ring true for everyone,,,,,for those who are on a calories restricted diet doing HIIT can burn muscle for those losing fat this i feel is not what is wanted.....

not saying it does not do what you have said but i will always go with what i know from my experiences and for the majority cardio done on an incline at 75% of max-HR will strip fat off anyone with minimal muscle loss.....

but some one said earlier find whats best for you and stick with it.... :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nearly all the people swimming at my local pool are overweight,

and some of them look like they go regular!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

whats peoples veiws on spinning and circuit training ? i have been either spinning or circuit training for an hour every day, i take a carb drink trough out to stop it eating into my muscle too much . but what i have found weird is my lifts have started going up!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Nice post. When on a ketogenic diet, whereby glycogen is depleted as much as possible, would HIIT have diminished fat burning effects? I would much rather do HIIT cardio workouts as part of my cut as my time is fairly limited at the moment, but not if it sacrifices quality of fat-burning on a ketogenic diet. How does the body being in ketosis affect the results of HIIT?


That's a really interesting question... and I honestly don't know. Will throw a few ideas about though. One thing I do know about changes in energy substrates in those on keto diets is that you store significantly more intramuscular triglycerides. This is because the body can utlise intramuscular fat more efficiently for sudden raised energy demand due to exercise than subcutaneous fat.

I also remember reading that ketogenic diets also oxidise more muscle leucine during exercise (especially endurance exercise which oxidises a lot of leucine anyway), which makes sense as the leucine provides quick energy for the liver to keep going (it produces a kind of ketone preferentially used by the liver), something it would otherwise use glycogen for.

These two things together suggest that maybe the subcutaneous fat burning effect of high intensity cardio when in ketosis is fairly equal to that of a carb freindly/glycogen fuelled one as the body might just use alternate fuels for part of the required quick energy.

Possibly other adaptations (am thinking enzymes and intermediates in energy cycles) may also occur to improve efficiency.

One thing is for sure though - it's harder to maintain very high cardio performance for as long on very low carb, as the positive adaptions made still can't match glycogen for quick energy supply. You can still do high intensity cardio though and also benefit - even if you are not quite capable of as much as a very high intensity, you can still do enough at a reasonably high enough intensity to increase fat burn.


----------



## dannydelts (Sep 21, 2009)

i injured my back 5 weeks ago(6 weeks from my show) and the only cardio i could was walking, but was doing 2hrs a day. and my weight started dropping faster.not to say interval doesnt work, cos im huge fan of it, but tied in with my diet it responded better for me.


----------

